# Como poner antena a Radio-despertador FM sony ICF-218



## waltergallegog (Ago 30, 2012)

Buenas tardes
Me compre un radio despertador AM/FM sony ICF-218 pero resulta que no tiene antena para fm.
Segun dice en el manual en el modelo para mexico y centro america el cable de alimentacion funciona como antena fm.
el radio tiene buena recepcion, pero necesito mejorarla para poder captar bien la emisora que me gusta.

¿La pregunta es donde puedo conectarle una antena para mejorar la recepcion?¿como funcionan estos radios que no tienen antena?

como dato puedo decir que el integrado principal del radio es un Cx1019s
aca el datasheet
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/169514/SONY/CXA1019S.html

y una pag donde explican un circuito pero parece que no es el mismo con el que funciona el radio
http://www.electronicecircuits.com/electronic-circuits/cxa1019-fm-radio-circuit-diagram

tambien puedo decir que en la pcb hay una parte donde dice "FM ant" pero no se con seguridad a cual de los pines se refieren.


PD: Dentro del cable de alimentacion solo estan los 2 cables de alimentacion que llegan al transformador, no otro cable que algunas radios traen en remplazo de la antena.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2012)

Probá un metro o metro y medio de cable con el capacitor de 22 nF conectado a la pata 13


----------



## miguelus (Ago 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá un metro o metro y medio de cable con el capacitor de 22 nF conectado a la pata 13



Buenos días.

La pata 13 es GND... quizás en la pata 12.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2012)

En el link que vos subiste está la antena puesta en esa pata . . . 








O a prueba y error ,* vas tocando las patitas con un cablecito a ver donde suena mas fuerte *

Saludos !


----------



## tiago (Ago 31, 2012)

Hay dos versiones del chip (Datasheet) y difiere el patillaje. Donde vá la GND en uno, vá la RF en el otro. (28 y 30 pines)

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 31, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Hay dos versiones del chip (Datasheet) y difiere el patillaje. Donde vá la GND en uno, vá la RF en el otro. (28 y 30 pines)
> 
> Saludos.



Pués va a ser por eso 

Sal U2


----------

